# Anyone using 4x4 posts as trailer bunks?



## sixgun86 (Jul 11, 2012)

Since my trailer is being blasted and coated the original brackets and bunks were removed. While this is being done I stopped by my local marine store to price out brackets for the bunks and found out it would roughly cost about $45 in hardware. Down here in the salt I'm starting to see a lot of guys using 4x4 posts instead as the brackets that hold the bunks are usually the first thing to go out on salt trailers.

Anybody here using posts as bunks? Pics?


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought about using 4x4s for my bunks. The only issue I see is that almost all posts I've seen at the lumberyards are pressure treated, dunno how hard it is to find untreated, but I'm sure you can get them somewhere


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 11, 2012)

Worst case scenrio I could always sandwich two 2x4's.. Maybe 2x6's....


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looked at 4x4 material when I was re-doing my "redneck bunk slicks" but decided to go with 2-2x4's instead primarily because of the wood grain stability. With a 4x4 you are tied into one direction and flow of grain so if the wood starts warping when it dries out you just have to live with it. Using 2-2x4's you can stack the wood so the grain of one opposes that of the other and warpage is no longer an issue. Plus, it's easier to adjust positioning for knots. I also routered my edges to make them more stable and less prone to splitting out later on. As far as brackets, I just cut mine from angle iron and if they go bad I can easily replace them.
JMHO


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jul 11, 2012)

You can get 4X4 cedar, but cedar is not as strong as treated pine.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 11, 2012)

The 2 2x4 idea is a good one and you could glue and clamp them to make them into a 4x4. If salt is an issue for you how about brackets out of aluminum angle?


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 11, 2012)

I used two 2x4s for each of my bunks, one turned edge ways and one flat on top of that. The edgeways is treated for the strength and longevity, but it never contacts the boat. I did away with brackets entirely, I used 3/8 x 2 1/2" galvanized lag screws through the trailer frame


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't have any trailers with 4x4 bunks, but I did install 4x4's on 2 different trailers for a couple of my friends. On the back end, I simply did a 45 degree cut, to give it a nice sloped edge. We didn't use bunk brackets, we just drilled through the 4x4 and into the trailer frame, then used some long SS carriage bolts, with washers and nuts, and with the top side of the bolt countersunk into the 4x4.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally got my trailer back, found out it was sitting their complete and no one ever called me. None the less it turned out great so I'm happy to be back in action. 

Went to the hardware store over the weekend and could only find PT 4x4's. Looked at sandwiching 2x4's but decided on a 2x6 to get the height desired. Used some L brackets and galv hardware < cheapo and I'm back in service.


----------



## JMichael (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like you're missing a dust cover on your right side wheel bearing. Better get that covered soon or you'll be replacing bearings next.


----------

